# Ok, which one of you varmints....



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

snuck off with our road kill?

We were running a coyote Sunday and found a road kill deer in the ditch which we needed to replace the one they ate set up out behind the house.

I drug it up out of the ditch so we could easily find it and toss it in the truck on the way home. We even discussed tossing it in right then but figured nobody would borrow it.

How wrong we were. Upon returning about 3 hours later....I'll be darned if somebody hadn't stopped and picked it up.

Who grabbed the carcass on Pingree Road in Gratiot County on Sunday....this varmint popularity is getting to be a pain... :yikes:


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Someone did you a favor, keeping you from collecting a ticket.

Skinner 2


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Whaddaya mean?


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

It is illegal to pick up a road killed deer. The only person who can do so is the one who hit it with a permit from a law enforcement officer.

If you find a road killed deer and pick it up you can get more then you bargined for.

Illegal posession! I also do not think you can use a deer for a coyote bait pile. You can use collected fur bearing animal bodies for bait, sheep, cow, horse, pig, but not a game species.

Check on it!

Skinner 2


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Skinner 2 said:


> I also do not think you can use a deer for a coyote bait pile. You can use collected fur bearing animal bodies for bait, sheep, cow, horse, pig, but not a game species.


I guess I have never seen any prohibition on it in the hunting regs....please advise where or, better yet, link the place. I betcha there are alot of hunters out there who aren't aware of any law against it either...


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

states what can be used for bait. 

Just because you do not see it in writting does not make it legal. The judge will tell you iqnorance is no excuse.

Contact Bohr on this site. He is a law enforcement supervisor, or call your local CO. 

I don't have the regs in from of me now so I cannot quote it.

Skinner 2


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

you are wrong on the deer. u dont have to hit it to take it... check your regs. call a trooper and they will gladly write u a permit to take the carcas. iv done it.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

IT IS illegal to pick up a road killed deer without a permit. Yes a permit can be obtained, but by letter of the law unless it has changed it is suppose to go to the person who struck it. If the Officer grants the permit then the deer is gone and nobody has to worry about it.

Bottom line, No permit no deer, I also do not believe a deer can be used as bait pile behind a house or any place else. If one dies and is getting eaten by coyotes a trapper normally set on trail leading to it not at it.

Oh and that only for deer not bear , turkeys or moose! Cannot get these.

Skinner 2


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Skinner 2 said:


> It is illegal to pick up a road killed deer. The only person who can do so is the one who hit it with a permit from a law enforcement officer.
> 
> 
> Skinner 2


this part realy made me think u ment taking the deer period, w/ or w/ out a permit... is illegal if U ur self did not strike the deer w/ u vehicle. the entier post added to that fact. sorry, i thought thats what y ment. indeed u must obtain a permit to remove the animal. 





lee im sure out where u live it isnt a problem... nore is there a strong density of cops just waiting to bust u for this... but incase u dont wana risk it in the future(which i know u always go by the laws and rules being a former lawman ur self) it will take only bout 20 mins depending on how close the officer is, for him to get to u and write the permit. fastest if done it is 3 mins as i saw the deer get hit, and the trooper behind me did as well.


----------



## oneshotonekill (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey guys! It is illegal to take a deer from the road if it was hit by a car and you did not get a permit for it. But as long as you get a permit from a officer you are good to go. My sister is a supervisor at the 911 station for her county and she calls me all the time asking if I want a deer. Now I don't know the law about using them for bait but to tell you the truth I get the mangeled deer that get hit by cars and use them for bait. If there is anyone out there that knows the law about that I sure would like to know.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

First all you have to do to posess the deer is get a road kill permit from a LEO. You do not have to be the person that hit the deer. Last fall a guy in front of me hit a deer, Deputy wrote the road kill permit to a by stander at the scene. Lastly you can use a deer a coyote bait, just confirmed with the DNR office in Livonia. Obviously the baiting would have to be on private property, on State Land they said it would be considered littering.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Biggbear said:


> Lastly you can use a deer a coyote bait, just confirmed with the DNR office in Livonia. O.


Thanks for clearing that up.

As far as the road kill, I guess I am gonna take my chances. I am not talking about fresh kill here--this was a well frozen mangled carcass that had obviously been there for some time. I know for a fact that in this county, even if you hit the deer you have to take it to the Sheriffs Dept for a permit. My house is a whole lot closer...

So, which one of you varmints took my road kill?


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

lwingwatcher said:


> So, which one of you varmints took my road kill?


I hear it was a coyote guide from out of the county coming in to supplement his goose guiding income. :lol:


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Bmac said:


> I hear it was a coyote guide from out of the county coming in to supplement his goose guiding income. :lol:



:yikes: Most of the guys on this site have absolutely no clue just how really funny that is... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Finding a road killed deer in Gratiot County????? Geeze, I see them all the time! Just check M57 between Merrill and US 127 or Ransom Rd between M57 and Ithaca Rd.

I can't tell ya how fun it is running over the remains of a semi slaughtered deer. I have had a semi hit a deer right in front of me twice on M57 late at night. The semi drivers don't even touch the brakes! All I know there is suddenly vension roast all over the road. You can't imagine the sound! SQUIISSSHHHHH!!!!!!!:yikes: 

Larry A


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

This is right from the DNR web site "Ask DNR"

09/30/2002 06:47 PM ---------------------------------------------
If I get a permit for a road killed deer, can I use it for baiting in coyotes and hunting over the bait? If not, can I use dead livestock as bait to hunt coyotes?









Answer At 10/03/2002 08:46 AM we wrote - 

Both are legal for hunting coyotes.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

PS..I didn't take it!!! I use dead cougers..:lol:


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Here is Boehr's response to the question still sound Illegal to me!
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88176

Skinner 2


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Well don't take any chances then.... use the neighbors cat!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Bmac said:


> I hear it was a coyote guide from out of the county coming in to supplement his goose guiding income. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: oh what a whoot! HEY LEE MAYBE U CAN JUMP THE ROOST... I MEAN DENS! hahaha j/k :lol: :lol:


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

> Obviously the baiting would have to be on private property, on State Land they said it would be considered littering.


I thought it was legal to dump carcasses on state land? Thats what I was told when I processed my own deer.


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm jealous!!! if that is all someone has to worry about is if someone will get a ticket for using a beat up, been in the ditch, picked on by crows, frozen stiff carcass for coyote bait....life must be good. 
Got to love the response TECHNICALLY....that is my interpretation of him CYA and "oh by the way, we have a lot more to worry about than that"

PS Cougar doesnt work good for bait, natural enemies, but those little kitties is the cats meow :lol: 

Good luck and post some pics of some dead song dogs.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

sprigdog said:


> PS Cougar doesnt work good for bait, natural enemies, but those little kitties is the cats meow :lol:
> .


Dang it.. what am I going to do with all these dead cougars now?


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

I bet we could find a few wolves that could be lured in by big kitty :lol:


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

I asked Boehr for clarification on both points. I believe that the "technically yes" ONLY refers to the picking up the roadkill issue, NOT the utilization of a deer carcass to feed the coyotes...

We shall see what he has to say. I will truly be surprised if he tells me that it is against the law.


----------



## oneshotonekill (Jan 19, 2005)

Iwingwachter, 

You can take the deer if you get a permit for it but you CAN NOT move the deer at all untill you get a deer tag from a officer. I notice in your statment that you would take the deer to the police and get a tag. You can't do that you have to sit by the side of the road and wait for the officer to show up to write you a permit. I personally think it's a dumb law but you may not wan't to move the deer untill you get the permit. My sister works for the county 911 dispacth and she lets me know when there are deer hit and if I would wan't them. That's a good tip for you if you want deer bait you can go to your local police or sheriff post and ask to be on there deer list and they will give you a call. Note, I only take the badly magaled deer.


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

I think that's completely idiotic that you can't pickup a dead animal off the road or a ditch. What difference does it make if you're going to use the animal for personal consumtion or for baiting predators. I think removing the animal off the road would prevent less animal/car accidents. And besides doesn't it help clean up the area. I don't know too many people that are going to ruin their car or truck just to hit a deer. I swear some of the laws we have should really be looked at differently. WOW!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Mike, I would imagine the law is there to prevent people from poaching deer, then claiming it was a road kill.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Mike Rathnow said:


> I think that's completely idiotic that you can't pickup a dead animal off the road or a ditch. What difference does it make if you're going to use the animal for personal consumtion or for baiting predators. I think removing the animal off the road would prevent less animal/car accidents. And besides doesn't it help clean up the area. I don't know too many people that are going to ruin their car or truck just to hit a deer. I swear some of the laws we have should really be looked at differently. WOW!


I have a very nice 11-point mount hanging on the "WALL OF SHAME" at the Plainwell Office were we convicted a person for killing a deer by unlawful methods to wit; running it down with his truck. You have to realize that being a law abidding person yourself does not make it easy to think out of the box at some of the things that people do.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

k=mike i know plenty of trucks that can be baught for a couple hundred dollars that would be good deer plowers :cwm27: thats why that law is in igsistance  not that i would go running deer down...


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

I was just thinking about this the wrong way. Thanks everyone.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

oneshotonekill said:


> Iwingwachter,
> 
> You can take the deer if you get a permit for it but you CAN NOT move the deer at all untill you get a deer tag from a officer. I notice in your statment that you would take the deer to the police and get a tag. You can't do that you have to sit by the side of the road and wait for the officer to show up to write you a permit.


I understand the law. You have to understand that I live in a rural county with few patrol units out and about. My son hit a deer in December on his way to work one evening. He called the Sheriffs Department and they had him drive over with the deer the next morning. Our county doesn't always make you wait until a patrol unit can arrive. Reasonable decisions based on reasonable circumstances...

But, in this particular scenario....while we all know the deer is a road kill, it is often obvious that the critter has been lying there awhile. When it warms up in the spring, residents begin to scream bloody murder as no agency will pick up the "hazardous material" from the side of the road. The stench is something and if you want to elimate things, you take care of it yourself. Are you telling me you need a road kill permit for that too? I think not....give LE a little credit for using some common sense...regardless of the letter of the law.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok so let me get this straight, Laws are not intended to be followed by "Rural People" COOL.

Just use a cell phone and inform the local office you are picking up a raod kill. It's documented!

Skinner 2


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Skinner 2 said:


> Ok so let me get this straight, Laws are not intended to be followed by "Rural People" COOL.


At least us rural folks seem to be able to interpret and apply the rules as written.

But, Mr Technical....where is it documented that a cell phone call is a written permit to possess a road kill deer? 

One minute you are suggesting ways to avoid a ticket, then you go making up the rules as you go along.... :lol: :lol: 

I know how to do it in Gratiot County and I really couldn't care less what procedure you follow in SE Michigan.

Good Day...


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Well I'm not making up the rules as we have called before. Normally when a deer is hit a call is made, a officer shows up, If not available we have been told to pick up and take as the call was documented, COVERED.

I was just trying to help you avoid a ticket. As it turns out I'm more correct then not. The judge WILL go by the law not what you deem OK.  

So Mr. Rural climb up the telephone pole located outside your house, pick up the phone and have the switchboard operator ring the local cop shop. :lol: 

Have a nice day!

Skinner 2

Ps when and if you get a ticket do not complain about it as I WILL be the first to say Naa naaa :corkysm55


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I think you both have made your points....now back to your corners  

FYI- I picked up a road kill deer this morning. I called the Sterling Heights Police station. They told me to collect the deer and bring it directly to the station to get the permit. ...Which I did.

Good luck hunting!!!

Neal


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Ding!

OK cool Neal, you did the correct err legal thing  .

Skinner 2


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

The back of this permit states "A permit will not be issued to possess spotted fawns or cub bears"

Neal


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Skinner 2 said:


> It is illegal to pick up a road killed deer. The only person who can do so is the one who hit it with a permit from a law enforcement officer.
> 
> If you find a road killed deer and pick it up you can get more then you bargined for.
> 
> ...


More right than wrong----ok, if you say so... :lol:


----------

